# Quick Tips to Loss Weight



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Eat Breakfast - Skipping breakfast will actually make you fatter since you'll be even hungrier by lunchtime. Eat a good breakfast everyday.

Exercise - Exercising regularly is one of the easiest methods. Don't push yourself too the limits. Start off slowly (walking 20 minutes per day) then slowly increase the amount of exercise you do as you become more fit.

Diet - Going on a crash diet won't help you much in the long run, but a good diet definitely will. Research some various weight loss diets available online and once you find one that you like just stick to it.

Eat Less - You don't need to deprive yourself of all the foods you like if you want to burn some fat, but cutting down will significantly help you lose a few pounds easily.


----------



## fester (Jul 21, 2010)

quite sure thats a cheeky advert


----------



## Erneste (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi All,

Drink 8/10 glass of water,

Break your meals in 6 small meals,

Take skinless chicken,

Take fat free dairy,

Start a new game or do get involve in some physical activity.


----------



## Johnblack (Apr 7, 2011)

Complex carbohydrates foods like beans,lentils,vegetables and whole grains are actually what we term as foods that burn fat.They are also known as low carb foods.This is because they convert to glucose more slowly and this allows the body to process the glucose more efficiently. In other words, your body metabolism have to work harder to get the energy it needs and this helps you to burn more calories than you consume. Because there is a deficit of energy that the can derive from the carbohydrates,it will start to turn to the stored fats in your body to make up for the short fall in energy. It is through this manner that some foods can help to burn fat.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

They are called low GI foods and the ones you mentioned are quite high in fat, but there is nothing wrong with a reasonable amount of healthy fats per day, protein is also a dietry source and always should be consumed in the first meal, also you can actually get away with some simple carbs at this time....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ambrose said:


> Here are some awesome tips,..
> 
> Don't Eat Before Bed
> 
> ...


----------



## speedy84 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you all guys.


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

water helps so much!

although you may not think it, drinking 10 glasses a day can literally strip the fat!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

romeo said:


> I want to learn how to lose weight fast and fast lose weight diet, quick weight loss tips.


join weight watchers and do double what they tell you.

loose weight fast, fast loose weight, loose muscle too, but what the hell you will be lighter.

beep beep.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Here are some tips to reduce weight ... Try a simple chair workout





Bacon said:


> running is the most criticle factor to lose weight


a bit of a broad spectrum there

advise with no real depth or infomation

pop culture sound bites at best


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Getting ready for comps, I just used to go to the local 'green belt' areas and do 1hr - 1.5 hour, brisk (not a wander or a dodle!) walking a day.

Even if it was pissing down or snowing, I would still go out. 

It also worked my calfs better than any raises machine. 2p.


----------



## mooseman1466868009 (Mar 29, 2011)

Strip the carbs right back from your last meal of the day, you dont need fuel when you sleep.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mooseman said:


> Strip the carbs right back from your last meal of the day, you dont need fuel when you sleep.


this all depends on your metabolism as you still burn calories whilst you are sleeping......most have to do this but if you still are at a calories defecit when you eat the carbs does not matter


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

mooseman said:


> Strip the carbs right back from your last meal of the day, you dont need fuel when you sleep.


This depends on when you train. My workouts are always after 8 pm so I need the carbs post workout.


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

burnbabyburn said:


> Eat Breakfast - Skipping breakfast will actually make you fatter since you'll be even hungrier by lunchtime. Eat a good breakfast everyday.


This is true, but it is not just a hunger thing.

The body wants to survive so if you give it 500 cals it will adjust how it works to survive on 500 cals.

In the same way, if you miss breakfast, it is only a matter of time (I find about 1-1.5 hours) before it starts shutting down the metabolism to run at a lower rate.


----------



## mesteps (Jun 7, 2011)

just eat healthy food


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

simply one for most people is keep carbs at 100g per day they can eat as much protein and fat as they want. unless they are glugging down double cream or oil it will work well.


----------



## Henry1466868015 (Jun 22, 2011)

*2 Quick Tips For Fat Loss*

*Tip #1* - Eat 4-6 Small Meals A Day

The more meals you eat per day, the more your body wants to burn fat. The idea is to increase the volume of food you eat per day without increasing your calories. To consume more food without increasing your calories can be accomplished by focusing on foods that have high water, fiber, and protein content.

*Tip #2* - Stop Eating 2 To 4 Hours Before You Sleep

The time when you sleep can either be a prime time for fat burning or a prime time for fat storing. One way to assist your body into a fat burning environment is to go to sleep on an empty stomach or only eat protein before you go to sleep. Sleeping helps release a powerful fat burning and muscle building hormone called Human Growth Hormone (HGH). On the other hand, people who consume sugar right before they go to sleep turns off their fat burning potential. High blood sugar at night has been shown to decrease human growth Hormone.


----------



## Delmar (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,...

Swimming or running is the quick way to lose weight,..

yoga is also best option,.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Delmar said:


> Hello everyone,...
> 
> Swimming or running is the quick way to lose weight,..
> 
> yoga is also best option,.


 Yoga to lose weight??????


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ive done yoga and believe me i did not loose any weight.


----------



## Halsey (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi burnbabyburn,

Break your meal in 5 small meals,

Do add raw food more in your diet plan,

Drink 2 glass of water before every meal,

Chew food well before swallowing,

Prefer fresh juices over beverages, soda and tetra juices,

Do exercise and be regular.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

The most and effective way to lose weight is only through physical activities.

Physical Exercise has always been effective and proven safe. So better do it for the quickest tips to lose weight.


----------



## Ebenezer (Oct 11, 2011)

Great tips to lose weight. Some more tips are:

Prefer raw food over processed food,

Avoid beverages, soda and even diet soda,

Drink green tea twice in a day,

Chew food well and eat slowly,

Do start some sport, exercise or physical activity.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't workout if this thread is spam or serious.

Ebzenezer's ad for personal training makes me think its the former.

5 to 6 lines of vague and very broad advice. I guess I better pay to find out more!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

AChappell said:


> I can't workout if this thread is spam or serious.
> 
> Ebzenezer's ad for personal training makes me think its the former.
> 
> 5 to 6 lines of vague and very broad advice. I guess I better pay to find out more!


as first reply said! XD I thought the same


----------



## colling (Jul 13, 2012)

Control our diet,avoiding calories food and cold drinks,try to use healthy foods.Use lot's of water daily.With some little bit exercise like walk,running,swimming,jogging on treadmill etc.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

What about the dinner...??? You dint specify it.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

garathnormanmtts said:


> What about the dinner...??? You dint specify it.


What dinner I am missing something here pmsl lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Cut your head off, that'll lose a few pounds.

Might be a flaw in that one though!


----------



## scott1466868032 (Jul 17, 2012)

Consume 5-6 small portions of meals per day

 Reduce your daily consumption of high-density carbohydrates

Have a portion of protein every meal

Perform at least 30 minutes of aerobic exercise twice a day

You can use a fat-burning supplement

Don't eat or drink anything (except water) for 20-30 min. after every exercise session, each day


__________________

http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Care to explain point 2 and point 6?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

1.drink more water(15/18 glass daily)

2.swimming in daily routine and play football and other games

3.join gym for body building(specially concern to push ups)

4.to do morning exercise daily

5.please avoid to use supplements for loss weight


----------

